# Russia to get new Su35s, MiG35 jets within 3 years, says Minister



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2013)

Also note China's acquisition of Su35S fighters at this earlier post at the China superthread.



> *Russia to Get New Su-35, MiG-35 Jets Within 3 Years - Minister*
> 
> LIPETSK, July 10 (RIA Novosti) - New MiG-35 and Su-35 fighter jets will be delivered to the Russian Air Force in large numbers within the next three years, after resolution of some problems found during their final tests, Deputy Defense Minister Yury Borisov said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...







> *Forget the F-22 and F-35, this is a real Super Maneuverable Fighter plane: the Russian Su-35 Flanker-E *
> 
> Quote:
> *The Su-35 (NATO designation Flanker E), Russia’s latest version of the famous super-maneuverable multirole fighter jet has demonstrated its stunning capabilities during the first day of the 50th Paris Air Show at Le Bourget.*
> ...


----------

